# baby knits



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://ebookee.org/60-More-Quick-Baby-Knits-Adorable-Projects-for-Newborns-to-Tots-in-220-Superwash-Sport-from-Cascade-Yarns_1884987.html

I downloaded from the filepost link.... and i found a pattern that i always wanted but could not get. Some nice patterns..... :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

here is another one.... http://ebookee.org/60-Quick-Baby-Knits-Blankets-Booties-Sweaters-amp-More-in-Cascade-220-Superwash_1890354.html

used this link and i got mine for free. what a lot of adorable patterns!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

same as above but different link... http://longfiles.com/9u5xkw2hhp6s/60_quick_baby_knits.pdf.html


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://ebookee.org/Chenille-Baby-Booties_702110.html


----------



## pegyy896 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's not free to download!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

not sure what you mean pegyy896... i just downloaded mine for free...


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I tried to sign up but it just took so long that I gave up. It said I had to pay for a month if I wanted the book. I didn't understand what went on.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

no you dont sign up for anything. you just click on the regular download. let me see if i can send it to you....


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

It looked to me like I had to pay for some "package"


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

said same thing here


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I just took the "free" download, took 26 minutes but that didn't bother me as I kept reading KP! ;-) What a great collection of patterns!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for a great link - have just downloaded the complete book of 69 patterna


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

That should be 60 patterns. Getting late !


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm with you all, I tried all the links and they wanted my credit card info . Please give me the link where I can get it for free.
Thanks


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I couldn't download either without giving credit card information.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I couldn't download either without giving credit card information.


I tried one of those "free" ones before and it was spam and took over my computer! Makes me scared to try again! Wonder why some can download for free and others want credit card info - no way!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> I just took the "free" download, took 26 minutes but that didn't bother me as I kept reading KP! ;-) What a great collection of patterns!


Awesome!!! Glad you came right!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

granje said:


> Thanks for a great link - have just downloaded the complete book of 69 patterna


Glad you came right....


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

click on this link ....

http://ebookee.org/go/?u=http://filepost.com/files/f8885faf/60_more_quick_baby_knits.pdf (or just copy this whole name into your brower)

then scroll down that page and click on Free User Low speed user (grey block) and download will begin


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

I clicked on the third posting down - the one with longfiles in. I then entered 4 number code and was able to download .


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

this is the direct link to the other book

http://ebookee.org/go/?u=http://filepost.com/files/f8885faf/60_more_quick_baby_knits.pdf

copy and paste it in your brower - tested it and it works.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

granje said:


> I clicked on the third posting down - the one with longfiles in. I then entered 4 number code and was able to download .


Yes thats correct!!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Diane D said:


> granje said:
> 
> 
> > I clicked on the third posting down - the one with longfiles in. I then entered 4 number code and was able to download .
> ...


I went to the third one down and it wants anywhere from 4.99 to 19.99 to download and pay through Pay Pal


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I keep getting the option to buy a monthly subscription for any where from $20 to $35. It doesn't matter what I click.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Di for sharing this with us. I managed to download the entire 60 patterns. Took quite a while.... but I was patient enough. Love You.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for the links. I have a grandchild to be in February 2013. Those patterns are very welcome. 

I downloaded the both e-books for free.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

NOW I remember what happened the last time I tried to download one of these ebooks from sites like this! I got a horrible Trojan virus that took forever to get rid of! You have to figure that if the books are selling form $10 cheapest, that there's something wrong with the "free" ebooks!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

I only downloaded the 60 baby knits Where is the link to download the other 25 free patterns ? Thanks


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just click on "register" you put in your email and then you can download for free. No credit card info


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

On which link I can only see the one for 60 patterns. I am looking for the one to download 25 free patterns. Sorry to be such a pain. Thanks


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

On which link I can only see the one for 60 patterns. I am looking for the one to download 25 free patterns. Sorry to be such a pain. Thanks


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Try this one.....I did it on my iPad and is free!!

http://longfiles.com/9u5xkw2hhp6s/60_quick_baby_knits.pdf.html

Happy knitting!!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

I have already downloaded the 60 patterns. I dont know which link is for the other 25 patterns. Please post the link for the 25 for me please. Thanking you in advance


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

busybeesheila said:


> I have already downloaded the 60 patterns. I dont know which link is for the other 25 patterns. Please post the link for the 25 for me please. Thanking you in advance


click on this link ....

http://filepost.com/files/f8885faf/60_more_quick_baby_knits.pdf" rel="nofollow" target="_blank">http://ebookee.org/go/?u=http://filepost.com/files/f8885faf/60_more_quick_baby_knits.pdf (or just copy this whole name into your brower)

then scroll down that page and click on Free User Low speed user (grey block) and download will begin


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://uploaded.to/file/212u0l43 this is the second book and click on Free Download


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I still couldn't download for free.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I still couldn't download for free.


Me neither! They wanted me to allow them to be my search engine and such and I think that's how I got the trojan virus the last time from that bandoo place.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

same here w/the trojan I had the same thing happen to me. I thnink I will just buy the book, I have the other one and I bought it used.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

amg10241 said:


> same here w/the trojan I had the same thing happen to me. I thnink I will just buy the book, I have the other one and I bought it used.


Me, too. It is that old saying about if it's too good to be true! Not worth the risk! I, too, have the other book and always buy used.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> Try this one.....I did it on my iPad and is free!!
> 
> http://longfiles.com/9u5xkw2hhp6s/60_quick_baby_knits.pdf.html
> 
> Happy knitting!!


This one worked quickly (a couple minutes) for me and only had to enter the number code provided.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

ChocPieMom said:


> uscgmom4 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this one.....I did it on my iPad and is free!!
> ...


thnks I have the book on tht one i wanted the other one the new one.
thnks


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Can somebody please clarify that there is a 60 pattern download and a 25 pattern download or are they only 60 pattern download. I have already downloaded the 60 patterns.
If there is a 25 patterns download that is the link I need
Thank you kindly


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Worked great for me and was free. Took about 15 minutes to download all of it.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Which one? The 60patterns or the 25 patterns?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Ladies, there are two links for two seperate books. Many have downloaded it and it works. If it does not work for you then you are doing something wrong. Go to the links above and click on free user and nothing else!!!! I have retested it and it works. Please do not click on anything else. 

i have been downloading from them for years and have never received a virus.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I still couldn't download for free.


Then you are clicking on the wrong block... 
http://uploaded.to/file/212u0l43 this is the second book and click on Free Download

This link takes you directly to the file and bypasses everything else. Click on the grey block which says FREE USER, there is a waiting period and then it will open...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I still couldn't download for free.


http://uploaded.to/file/212u0l43 this is the second book

click on grey block which has Free User writen in it. Wait and it will download.... (has just tested it again it works!!!)


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

sharmend said:


> njbetsy said:
> 
> 
> > I still couldn't download for free.
> ...


You are clicking on the wrong boxes.....

http://uploaded.to/file/212u0l43 this is the second book

lick on Free Download which is in the grey block and wait and it will download.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

busybeesheila said:


> Can somebody please clarify that there is a 60 pattern download and a 25 pattern download or are they only 60 pattern download. I have already downloaded the 60 patterns.
> If there is a 25 patterns download that is the link I need
> Thank you kindly


Book 2 : 
http://uploaded.to/file/212u0l43 click on Free Download and wait...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

edgemanak said:


> Worked great for me and was free. Took about 15 minutes to download all of it.


Awesome!! Enjoy the patterns..... :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

oh confusion......

There are 2 books.....
*Book 1 : 60 more baby knits* http://filepost.com/files/f8885faf/60_more_quick_baby_knits.pdf
*Book 2 : 60 quick knits *http://uploaded.to/file/212u0l43


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://ebookee.org/Chenille-Baby-Booties_702110.html


This file has been removed from the site!!!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

uscgmom4 said:


> Try this one.....I did it on my iPad and is free!!
> 
> http://longfiles.com/9u5xkw2hhp6s/60_quick_baby_knits.pdf.html
> 
> Happy knitting!!


YES! This link worked for me. Entered 4-digit code, waited specified seconds and clicked "Download". Successful! Many nice patterns. 
Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

At long last! I have managed finally managed to download all 2 x 60 patterns.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Just want to say a very Beeeeeeeeeg thank you to Di for sharing the links. You are the kindest lady ever! xxx


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

You are most welcome busybeesheila......Enjoy the patterns and i cant wait to see all the results!!!

Happy knitting!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mkilcoyne said:


> uscgmom4 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this one.....I did it on my iPad and is free!!
> ...


You most welcome. Enjoy knitting all the patterns....


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

I just tried to download the patterns and it said they are not available in my geographical area. :-(


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

YIKES Mags7


----------

